# Angabe des Attributes "lang"



## DerAskTyp (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein Directory genommen und die alle Files innerhalb von ihm in ein HTML Dokument gespeichert. Dann habe ich den w3school Validator benutzt, um zu kontrollieren ob das File gültig ist . War es gültig ja? Ja,kein Fehler. Das habe ich bei vielen Ordner benutzt und bei jedem war das HTML File gültig   ABER als ich den Desktop als Verzeichnis genommen habe und dann gespeichert habe kam beim Validator NUR EINE  WARNUNG und diese lautet:

Warning This document appears to be written in English. Consider adding lang="en" (or variant) to the html start tag.

Für mich ergibt das kein Sinn. Benutzte ich Ordner wo sich wenig Files befinden treten der Fehler nicht auf. Nehme ich den Desktop kommt immer dieser einzige Fehler.

Ist das File jetzt gültig oder nicht=
Muss ich diesen Tag angeben was passiert wenn ich ihn nicht angebe.


----------



## sheel (26. Oktober 2016)

Hi

W3Schools mit allen Infos, Validatoren, Implementierungsfehlern usw. ist "nicht" vom W3C.
Benutz den offiziellen W3C-Validator...

Zu lang selber, es muss nicht unbedingt dabei sein, aber es hilft für verschiedene Sachen

Zusammengefasst von https://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-lang-why.en:
Hilft dem Browser beim Anzeigen (zB. je nach Sprache andere Prioritäten bei der Schriftauswahl) und Eingabemethoden, SEO, Barrierefreiheit, CSS-Selektoren sind möglich, bessere Unterstützung für verschiedenste inhaltsverarbeitende Programme, und in Zukunft evt. noch mehr Sachen.


----------

